# Help my baby rats are dying



## meg-rocks (Jul 11, 2010)

all of them their eyes are closing help is their a cure 2 are dead


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

oh its you again , is it really half term again already?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

ami_j said:


> oh its you again , is it really half term again already?



:roll2:
Thought something sounded dodgy!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> :roll2:
> Thought something sounded dodgy!


if you fancy a laugh , check the ops past threads 

id tell her to take them to the vet but apparently its over two hours away, shes in florida AND scotland...and if the op had any common sense she would of got them to the vet already...thats if there even is any rats *yawn*


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

meg-rocks is it not past your bed time!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

ami_j said:


> id tell her to take them to the vet but apparently its over two hours away, shes in florida AND scotland...and if the op had any common sense she would of got them to the vet already...thats if there even is any rats *yawn*


:lol2: I thought exactly the same. :lol2:

Need a bit more originality in your posts Meg, methinks!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Surely we've been here with this already? A GOOD troll comes up with new and interesting stories.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Welcome back Meg.........................NOT
First you have a dog with a heart problem now dying rats, do things never happen in ones in your house:whistling2:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

What if she genuinely has dying rats, could anyone take time out of having a good giggle and give some advice?

Meg - can we have more info, how old are the babies, what are they housed in, etc? If you are at all concerned, you should be phoning a vet or another breeder for advice, not posting on a forum!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Lisa, read Meg's old posts. She is a troll that can't even keep her story straight. She won't go to a vet (as stated in a previous thread when forum members were actually trying to help her with her "problem") because it's over 2 hours away.....


----------



## xNatashax (Nov 20, 2009)

wow pretty much the majoity of her threads made are trolling lol


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Ah. Still, I do worry in case the troll is telling the truth for once.

Meg - your best bet, if you cant get them to a vet, is get them to someone who can. And dont buy any more.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I know what you mean, Lisa, but I'm pretty sure she's just a bored child. I do believe it is half term at the moment  She's not even creative with her trolling, because we've had a thread like this one from her before.


----------



## xNatashax (Nov 20, 2009)

well look at how vague she is with the situation if she was that desperate she would have given more info to what is going on most people would have the common sence that the sentence alone would not be enough for anyone to help


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

It's not half term here :blush:

At least it wasn't when all 5 of my kids went to school this morning. Mind you, I do get tempted to drop them off in the holidays too!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I could very well be wrong with the half term bit... No kids here *lol* I was just thinking it was getting close to that time of year. Dunno *blush*


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Half term in Scotland is earlier because they break up for summer 3 weeks before English schools at the beginning of July and so go back to school in mid-August.

However, most Scottish schools don't break up until next weekend, but half-terms vary from county to county in England and so might in Scotland too.


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

yup the kids are off school here anyway.


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> Ah. Still, I do worry in case the troll is telling the truth for once.
> 
> Meg - your best bet, if you cant get them to a vet, is get them to someone who can. And dont buy any more.


The case is no one believes her. If you keep lying and making up stories, then people have trouble believing.

If it is finally a non trolling thread, get them to the vets, and no messing this time, there are vets within 2 hours of you. Because you dont live in the USA like you lied about, you live in Scotland.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

daikenkai said:


> yup the kids are off school here anyway.


Thought so - my son lives in Ayrshire and my granddaughters don't break up until Friday when they're coming down here for a week! :gasp:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

daikenkai said:


> yup the kids are off school here anyway.


well isnt THAT a coincidence:whistling2:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

wish id thought of trolling on forums when i was bored out of my mind during school holidays


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

I have a cure. Stop worrying. No matter how dead any of your pets are, I will be able to cure them. It's a secret method I developed and will be happy to use distance curing on your dead rats immediately I recieve payment via paypal of £500. Let me know soonest as the sooner I start, the more alive they will be. There;'s nowting worse than a a more dead than alive pet, and to have the bum alive and able to poop without the rest being alive is a real bind. So act now, send me £500 immediately by paypal or western union for that immediate cure for your dead pets.No risk, 100% money back guarantee*






























* full refund can only be given if the pet owner can prove that the pet which is still dead, is the one that got the full course of 'death cure' healing rays. A written veterinary report is needed before any refund can be made.


----------



## puppyluv774 (Dec 26, 2009)

_I would just let nature take its course m8._
_I wish i could help, i used to breed rats but this has never happend, so sorry to hear, hope they get better m8._
_cheers_
_ Lulu x_
: victory:: victory::notworthy::notworthy::flrt::flrt::gasp:


----------



## meg-rocks (Jul 11, 2010)

LisaLQ said:


> What if she genuinely has dying rats, could anyone take time out of having a good giggle and give some advice?
> 
> Meg - can we have more info, how old are the babies, what are they housed in, etc? If you are at all concerned, you should be phoning a vet or another breeder for advice, not posting on a forum!


The rats are less than 7 weeks I think i found the problem they live with their dads and the dads are greedy so i think they starved but i dont under stand they all ate and ate greens


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

You really are a crap troll aren't you?

Nobody is THAT stupid, surely? Keeping baby rats in with their DADS? :bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

meg-rocks said:


> The rats are less than 7 weeks I think i found the problem they live with their dads and the dads are greedy so i think they starved but i dont under stand they all ate and ate greens


You think they starved??? Surely you know that the more animals you have, the more food you feed them!

So 1 rat eats x amount of food
2 rats eat double that amount
3 rats eat treble that amount
and so on & so forth..........

DERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR...............:mf_dribble::crazy:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Isn't Lazytown or Dora on for you?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> Isn't Lazytown or Dora on for you?


Lisa, I doubt she'd be able to see the TV well, as her pet Dragon likes sitting in front of the TV for warmth! :whistling2:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

one thing you could do is put carlsberg special brew in the water bottle and they will be buzzing after a good drink of that.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> You think they starved??? Surely you know that the more animals you have, the more food you feed them!
> 
> So 1 rat eats x amount of food
> 2 rats eat double that amount
> ...


your joking!!!!

***runs off to fill ferrets food bowl with enough food for 11 as opposed to 1***

wondered why they we're chewing each others legs.....:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

miss_ferret said:


> your joking!!!!
> 
> ***runs off to fill ferrets food bowl with enough food for 11 as opposed to 1***
> 
> wondered why they we're chewing each others legs.....:lol2:


Its true! I only realised it when I saw my 15 Dodos fighting over the one dish of Dodo Deluxe Seed! :whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Baldpoodle said:


> one thing you could do is put carlsberg special brew in the water bottle and they will be buzzing after a good drink of that.


:lol2:


----------

